# The Inauguration of Joseph R. Biden Jr.



## Nickp2517 (Jan 20, 2021)

A massive event big enough for a thread on its own. Discuss the inauguration here


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2021)

next time you muricans have the option of choosing a woman or a madman as president. choose the woman!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 20, 2021)

So...how many hours left at this point? My local television channel's going to broadcast it in about 5 hours (since this post), so I'm guessing a little after that? 


Also: will he wait until after the inauguration, or act on doing his plan about covid right during the ceremony? Not to offend those who love ceremonies, but there are more important things to do...


----------



## emigre (Jan 20, 2021)

Solid speech so far. It's helped pass the last hour of work.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, Biden hasn't become a gibbering orange mess in the first 5 minutes. I'd call that a solid improvement.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2021)

Link 

I'm glad things went mostly fine.


----------



## Seliph (Jan 20, 2021)

I feel bad for Bernie





He looks so done. Great fit tho


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 20, 2021)

Don't be the worst president ever=most successful presidency ever. Relatively.


----------



## MMX (Jan 20, 2021)

another white male? what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jan 20, 2021)

MMX said:


> another white male? what the fuck is wrong with you?


better than another fascist madman
he's basically the best _plausible _option we had this time


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 20, 2021)

I hope this thread gets closed down fast, tired of arguing with you lot. But I shall continue to do so if it remains open


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 20, 2021)

Well this quickly devolved into EOF. Can't leave you alone in the sandbox for 5 minutes without supervision. Locking, the other thread is far more active and an effective duplicate.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/joe-bid...ident-of-the-united-states-of-america.581277/


----------

